# Remember the Great Danes service puppies I posted about?...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, they're expecting another litter and they're having the birth of the puppies on a web cam. If you want to watch it, Chaos is due today or tomorrow:

Brooks Falls - Brown Bear & Salmon Cam - Bears - explore


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

She's in labor now...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

watching this too!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not sure I can watch that...lol


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I peek in on her every so often but I feel so bad for her, I think it's easier to actually go through than to watch ( of course I can say that since it's been eons since I went through it LOL)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

It looked like she was trying to push a few minutes ago. This is really nerve wracking. I feel so bad for her... I could never _ever_ breed, that's for sure.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

kwhit said:


> It looked like she was trying to push a few minutes ago. This is really nerve wracking. I feel so bad for her... I could never _ever_ breed, that's for sure.


I noticed that too, wonder why she's on a cushioned couch. Seems she's be more comfy in a whelping box or at least flat surface.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

She's down now...looks like first one will be here any minute. We, Leslie the lady who bred my girls and I worked with, always let the girls labor where they were most comfortable and moved them to the box when it was really close...


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Watching too. I agree, harder to watch than to do.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

first one's here...wonder how many she is having...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The first puppy's born!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Such a cute pup! I love how momma dog keeps turning and looking at her rear like "oh, nothing there yet?" lol


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

how long is it usually in between pups??


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> how long is it usually in between pups??


I was just wondering the exact same thing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She looks like the Dane we had growing up. So cute! She's cleaning the puppy right now.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

She looks like she is gearing up for puppy 2 contractions..


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

Puppy #2 is out! Looks like they're both girls so far.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

# 2 is here! Wow...


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow! An hour and a half between pups.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

That's exactly what I was just thinking. But I really don't have a clue how long it usually takes or how many Danes will have.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> But I really don't have a clue how long it usually takes or how many Danes will have.


My first dane was out of a litter of 4, second was out of a litter of 13 and my last one was out of a litter of 10. I have no idea how long it took for each litter, though.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

It's just fascinating to watch. Thank you!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone else think there are too many people in the room? They seem to be really crowding her...IDK, it just seems like it to me. She seems stressed...


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Labor is stressing. I was wondering who all of the people are though.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

kwhit said:


> Does anyone else think there are too many people in the room? They seem to be really crowding her...IDK, it just seems like it to me. She seems stressed...


Yes. There is like 10 people there and I wonder if they are fussing over her too much so she cant concentrate on what she is doing.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

#3 That one took about an hour. And looks like Mama!


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

#3 is a male!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The little male is beautiful!


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

#4 is another girl.


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

#5 is the second boy!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

#6 is another boy...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Someone is standing right in front of the camera--I can't see the puppies right now...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I heard she lost one  Poor girl. They look amazing! I saw #3 be born but the camera was lagging really bad it was like she was trying then all of the sudden pup was there.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Awww I missed it!! Man! I guess I'll have to be satisfied with watching all the adorable puppies now!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I went to bed last night after #4. I was shocked it was taking so long, my ignorance on the subject is earth shattering! I thought they were born like twins, minutes apart :doh:


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Awwww I missed it =[ I always wanted to see puppies born on a cam. Can't wait to see pictures those I never miss haha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

You can click on the link in the 1st post right now and see the pups nursing, they're mostly black but one looks just like mom LOL


xoerika620xo said:


> Awwww I missed it =[ I always wanted to see puppies born on a cam. Can't wait to see pictures those I never miss haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So beautiful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, they are so cute! It really tickles me, because Momma looks just like a Dane we had growing up.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love how they give her a bite of food and she looks at them like, "Thanks, I'm a little busy here" LOL


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I was worried about the Harlequin girl puppy (3rd or 4th born)- she seemed to require more stimulation to breathe and be active than the others...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

It appears like she isn't done either, just saw her pushing some more...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She just had another one, and they covered the camera with their hand.. I hope they didn't lose another one..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

oh no! she's giving it CPR...I can't watch


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

It does appear that they lost it.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My Dane board is watching this really closely. Here's what one member posted from the explore page comments:


"SEMI FINAL COUNT... 6 RELATIVELY NORMAL BIRTHS 1 MORE MADE IT IN SPITE OF ITSELF.... AND ONE STILLBORN-- ABSOLUTELY NO MUSCLE TONE.. WE ARE MINUS 3 "AFTERBIRTHS" AND HAVE SPOKEN WITH THE VETERANRIAN WHO IS PROBABLY GOING TO PRESCRIBE SOME SHOT-- AFTER WHICH IF WE HAVE ANY DOUBTS WE WILL TAKE HER--- ASND HER PUPS-- TO HIS OFFICE FOR AN XRAY-- ONE OF THOSE LAUNDRY BASKET TOURS... THAT IS THE PLAN"

I still think there were too many people there causing the mama to not be able to deliver in peace. I could be wrong, but it just seemed extreme. Her stomach looks like she still has babies in there. 

*Update*:

"4 GIRLS 3 BOYS ONE PLUS LAST ONE STILLBORN THE LAST HAD ABSOLUTELUY NO MUSACLE TONE-- THE 7TH WAS STUCK AND I HELPED HER OUT WITH GLOVCES--- I DO NOT KNOW HOW-- BUT SHE WAS MAKING NOISES WHEN ONLY HER TONGUE WAS OUT AND SHE WENT BACK IN ONCE AFTER THAT... BUT FINALLY... SHE SLID OUT. SHE HAS A SMALL WHITE DOT HON HER BACK-- IF EVER THERE WAS A DOG TO WATCH FOR BIRTH DEFECTS IT WILL BE THAT ONE. .."


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That was sad to watch..


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

They took her to be x-rayed. Hope she'll be okay...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Me too. She's a beautiful girl and her pups are so cute. Fingers and paws crossed here.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here too...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are back. Everything is okay.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

fozziesmom said:


> They are back. Everything is okay.



Whew! I'm so happy for Chaos and her puppies. I saw this post and I thought I'd share:

"For those who are truly curious about why the whelping was handled this way, in a well lit room, with a number of people there to watch/assist, and why there was so much immediate handling of the puppies...there are actually reasons for all of these things. Easiest way to understand it is to read Carlene's daily blog posts, where she talks about whelping service dogs. it's not like whelping family pets. Training starts, literally, at birth. Click on the tab there at the top and read through some of her blog posts the past few weeks and I think a lot of your questions/concerns will be answered."

I'm going to read her blog because I'm really curious about this. I guess I was wrong about the amount of people there and the way they handled the birth. Reading this post, I guess there's a good reason for it...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

*Latest update:*


"CHAOS CHECKED OUT PERFECTLY AT GEORGE'S ( THE VETS) XRAY'ED EMPTY-- NO MORE PUPS SO WE ARE 8 LOVELY PUPS AND 2 RAN OFF TO THE RAINBOW BRIDGE.. TOMORROW I CAN ADDRESS SOME OF THE COMMENTS-- THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR PRAYERS-- WHEN DEALING WITH MOTHER NATURE SHE RULES**** SHE MUST HAVE FIGURED CHAOS FAMILY SHOULD BE 8 PUPS-- HOPEFULLY SHE HAS NO MORE CORRECTIONS..... I AM GOING TO BED"


----------

